# ICT Business Analyst (UK) looking for sponsor



## Arnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, I am an ICT Business Analyst with 14 yrs of experience in the IT industry (Telecom/Airlines). I am presently employed in the UK. What are my chances of getting a sponsorship from an Australian employer while being in the UK? Are there any job/candidate matching portals specific to offshore sponsorship?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

While in UK? The only way IMHO is to go to skills expo. Which are held regularly in London and Glasgow. 
Otherwise you are competing with an army of people on tourist and WHV here.


----------



## santuario (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Arnie, it will be best to attend expos while in the UK. At the same time, compute your eligibility points if you can sum up to a minimum of 65. Apply for 176 or 175 while in the UK.


----------

